# FORUM CLOCK - EVERY YEAR - WITHOUT FAIL!!!!



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Please please please can someone change the forum clock to read the correct time for UK summertime?

Every year we have the wrong time in the summer, Not a big issue, but wold be nice to have the right time.

I thank-a-you


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Twice a year can you remember to go into your profile and set your time zone to GMT or GMT+1 :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Gz Cam... perfectly ott emo post .... now who is ****ing who as per your avatar?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

saint said:


> Gz Cam... perfectly ott emo post .... now who is ****ing who as per your avatar?


Sorry, in English please? :? You wanna stick to the IronBru mate cos the booze isnt doing your communication skills any good! :lol:

In any event, i've just worked out the clock change thing in profile settings so sorry everyone  :roll:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

saint said:


> Gz Cam... perfectly ott emo post .... now who is ****ing who as per your avatar?


No, sorry, try as i might i still dont get the meaning or the point i'm afraid. Even reading it in a Rab C Nesbit voice isnt helping, you are gonna have to translate next time you are sober enough :lol:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

saint said:


> Gz Cam... perfectly ott emo post .... now who is ****ing who as per your avatar?


Allow me...

"Jeez Cam... perfectly over the top, emotional post...."

Think the rest is understandable even for you?


----------

